# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  wyniki badań Rtg

## materac

witam, mam uciążliwe bóle kręgosłupa, zrobiłem badanie Rtg, tylko nic z tego nie rozumie , proszę o objaśnienie ,tak na chłopski rozum ;

Oś kręgosłupa L-S zachowana, zniesiona lordoza lędźwiowa z kątowym ustawieniem k. krzyżowej.
Wysokość trzonów lędźwiowych i nasady łuków kręgów zachowane.
Obniżona przestrzeń międzykręgowa L1-L2 z niewielką sklerotyzacją podchrzestną w obrebie przedniej części
trzonu L2 w przyleganiu do blaszki granicznej oraz niewielkie zmiany wytwórcze na krawędziach trzonów na tym
poziomie. Obraz spowodowany najpewniej odwodnieniem tarczy międzykręgowej.
Ponadto nieznacznie obniżona przestrzeń międzykręgowa L5-S1, bez ewidentnych wtórnych zmian
przeciążeniowych w obrębie trzonów na tym poziomie- obraz spowodowany zmianami na tle wczesnej
dyskopatii-odwodnienia tarczy międzykręgowej lub węższą rozwojowo tarczą międzykręgową.
Nieco nierówny zarys blaszek granicznych trzonów L1-L4- podejrzenie obecności niewielkich guzków Schmorla.  Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
badanie wykazało tylko niewielkie zmiany, które nie budzą niepokoju.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
badanie wykazało tylko niewielkie zmiany, które nie budzą niepokoju.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## materac

to gdzie jest przyczyna mojego bólu kręgosłupa, ostatnio byłem na zwolnieniu miesiąc , przez ten okres przyjąłem 32 zastrzyki , przy większym lub dłuższym wysiłku mam mocno odczuwalne bóle kręgosłupa lędźwiowego ,ból promieniuje na lewą nogę aż ją wykręca, odczuwam również ból i mrowienie w okolicy kręgów szyjnyzh, czasem ból lewego kolana i często po spaniu ból łokcia prawego. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak myślałem. Niedojebanie mózgowe

----------


## tosiek2007

Pogłębiona lordoza lędżwiowa. P-boczne skrzywienie.Sakralizacja trzonu L5. Osteofity na przednich i bocznych krawędziach trzonów lędżwiowych, sklerotyzacja blaszek granicznych trzonów.

----------


## CentrumSynergiaChorzów

Radzę nie zastanawiać się nad tym co oznacza opis badania tylko skonsultować problem z fizjoterapeutą który połączy obraz badania RTG z wywiadem i własnym fizjoterapeutycznym badaniem.Dopiero na tej podstawie można postawić diagnozę. Badanie RTG to stanowczo za mało. Pozdrawiam.

----------

